# Übungsaufgaben für Java



## fry783 (3. Jun 2010)

Hallo an alle!
Kennt jemand von euch eine Website mit vielen Java-Übungsaufgaben der Art: 
Was wird bei diesem Programm ausgegeben? / Welches Programm läuft fehlerfrei? / Wo liegt der Fehler?

Es geht mir dabei hauptsächlich um Themen der objektorientierten Programmierung, d.h. Vererbung, Polymorphismus, Konstruktorverkettung, Abstrakte Klassen, Interfaces, Exceptions, GUI

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Haave (3. Jun 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, wie viel Erfahrung du bereits gesammelt hast, aber solltest du Anfänger sein, würde ich dir empfehlen, nicht mit GUI-Programmierung einzusteigen 

Es ist zwar nicht ganz das, was du suchst, aber mir machen die Übungen auf CodingBat sehr viel Spaß (hat ein Dozent an der Stanford University gemacht). Der Fokus liegt auf Aufgaben zu Strings, Arrays, Boolean Logic und Rekursion - also Dingen, die man (so schätze ich) unbedingt verstanden haben sollte, um sinnvoll programmieren lernen zu können. Ich zumindest ziehe aus der Seite großen Nutzen


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Jun 2010)

Witzig und lehrreich: JavaRanch Rule Round-up Game


----------



## Haave (3. Jun 2010)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Witzig und lehrreich: JavaRanch Rule Round-up Game


Wie niedlich ^^
JavaRanch ist doch die Seite, auf die in Head First Java verwiesen wird. Na, die Seite passt ja zur Lehrweise des Buches *g*


----------



## fry783 (4. Jun 2010)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. Aber da ich kein Java-Anfänger mehr bin, benötige ich wie gesagt Übungsaufgaben für die Themen der OOP...


----------



## jamesv (10. Nov 2011)

Hey,

Sorry, wenn ich den Thread wieder aufwecke, aber kennt jemand von euch noch mehr solcher seiten?


lg && vielen Dank
James


----------



## Landei (10. Nov 2011)

Mathematisch angehaucht und sprachunabhängig: Project Euler

Übungen werden in Anlehnung an Judo & Co auch oft "Katas" genannt, damit findet man z.B. Creative Bytes - Programmierung - Code Katas


----------



## jamesv (10. Nov 2011)

Hey Landei,

Vielen Dank  Das werde ich mir mal anschauen.


lg James


----------

